# SilverSands contact info?



## magiroux (Apr 23, 2009)

Due to a hard drive crash I lost contact info.

Could someone please send me the contact info for payment of levies to Silversands? 

TIA!


----------



## cerralee (Apr 23, 2009)

Try Silversands123@goodtime.co.za, that is the address I have in my contact book.


----------



## stevedmatt (Apr 24, 2009)

As for Silversands, does anyone know if they have accepted the 2011 calender yet? I paid my fees about a month ago and RCI wouldn't accept my deposit because the calender hadn't been approved.

I have the same email address.


----------



## skimble (Apr 25, 2009)

stevedmatt said:


> As for Silversands, does anyone know if they have accepted the 2011 calender yet? I paid my fees about a month ago and RCI wouldn't accept my deposit because the calender hadn't been approved.
> 
> I have the same email address.



There have been problems depositing SA weeks.  There's another post from about a month ago that has an email contact of someone who can resolve this.


----------

